# When to spay?



## chinadoll (Jun 20, 2011)

I want to have my China Doll spayed, but I have read several conflicting reports on what age it should be done. She is going in on Friday for her second set of shots (she is 10 weeks old tomorrow), and the staff at the vet says they can spay her then if I want. Should I be concerned about having her anesthetized at such a young age? I certainly want to have it done before she is 6 months old. She is already showing some signs of wanting to "mark her territory" and finds places where my mother-in-law's dogs have "went" to go, even if she doesn't have to go. Will having her spayed earlier help to correct this? I have heard that early tendencies of marking territory can lead to aggression toward other dogs as she grows older. I know that proper socialization can help to prevent aggression so we are working on that too. Any help with when would be the ideal time to have her spayed would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I am going to wait until my girl is over a year old before I spay. She already had one heat cycle at 8 months old. If you can keep your bitch safe from breeding I would wait as well. You have to be vigilant and deal with the bleeding but it isn't as bad as you may think. Definitely don't let the vet talk you into doing it before 6 months of age. They need those hormones to grow and mature. Vets are great but they use alot of scare tactics to get you to S/N early. Do your own research and what you think is best for your girl


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Good post Bella  I wouldn't do it anywhere near 10 weeks that is just way too young.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I personally wouldn't do it unless she is at least 2 but a lot of pet owners do it way before that. You're going to always get conflicting answers depending on who you ask.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

chinadoll said:


> I have heard that early tendencies of marking territory can lead to aggression toward other dogs as she grows older


Don't forget what breed of dog you own.....she is a pit bull and they are naturally dog aggressive. Its apart of there genetic makeup to be that way. Spaying her isn't going to change possible dog aggression or her marking. I have seen plenty of neutered males and spayed females who were more territorial than my intact males over the years. You just may have a little spit fire on your hands. Lots of socializing and OB classes will help you alot


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: spaying her early will not make her less DA. Don't listen to the vets when they try to convince you it is good for a dog to get fixed at a young age. They need those hormones to properly grow and develop. If you can be a responsible owner and not let her get pregnant then keep her intact to at least till 18 months. If you feel like it is too much work to keep her intact or she might get pregnant then wait till at least 6 months then get her fixed. There has been new studies that link longer lives with being intact till at least age 4.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/37369-study-links-ovaries-exceptional-longevity.html


----------



## BullyDoc (Jun 11, 2011)

I think alot more research needs to be done before this can truly be proven. What about other breeds, for example?

Spaying at an early age (although 10 weeks is extreme) virtually eliminates mammary cancer and pyometra as the dog gets older. If you aren't [planning on breeding, the sooner the dog gets spayed, the better.

I am going to a reproductive conference in August. Will let you know if I hear any more research being done.


----------



## chinadoll (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who gave me such helpful information. I will certainly wait. China is an indoor dog and is never out of my sight when she is outside, so keeping her from getting pregnant should not be a problem. There aren't any strays (any time one shows up I take them in temporarily and find them good homes) around here and all of my neighbors keep their dogs under control, so that will help as well. I am very thankful for all advice because I want to do what is best for her above all else. Also, thanks for the info about the DA. I did research, but I haven't ever owned a pit before, so it is very important to me to be a responsible dog owner so that I don't contribute to the negative image people have painting of pits for so many years.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

BullyDoc said:


> I think alot more research needs to be done before this can truly be proven. What about other breeds, for example?
> 
> Spaying at an early age (although 10 weeks is extreme) virtually eliminates mammary cancer and pyometra as the dog gets older. If you aren't [planning on breeding, the sooner the dog gets spayed, the better.
> 
> I am going to a reproductive conference in August. Will let you know if I hear any more research being done.


I hope they broaden the research it sure is very interesting and I would love to hear what you learn at the conference.

Also can you make your font smaller, thanks 



chinadoll said:


> Thanks to everyone who gave me such helpful information. I will certainly wait. China is an indoor dog and is never out of my sight when she is outside, so keeping her from getting pregnant should not be a problem. There aren't any strays (any time one shows up I take them in temporarily and find them good homes) around here and all of my neighbors keep their dogs under control, so that will help as well. I am very thankful for all advice because I want to do what is best for her above all else. Also, thanks for the info about the DA. I did research, but I haven't ever owned a pit before, so it is very important to me to be a responsible dog owner so that I don't contribute to the negative image people have painting of pits for so many years.


:goodpost: sounds like a good plan


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

my girl got fixed at a year and one month by her previous owners.
if it were up to me i would have waited some to let her grow and mature. All my dogs are fixed so i wouldn't have had to worry but oh well at least she didn't get fixed any younger then a year. It sounds like you have your dog situation all under control though so that's good 
Hope to see pictures of her soon!


----------



## chinadoll (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks. Here's a couple pics.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Omg! How cute is she  beautiful little girl.


----------



## chinadoll (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks! Your Bella is a beautiful girl too. I think my China Doll's ears are gonna look like hers as she gets bigger. Its far too cute they way they lay like that!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

chinadoll said:


> Thanks! Your Bella is a beautiful girl too. I think my China Doll's ears are gonna look like hers as she gets bigger. Its far too cute they way they lay like that!


Thank you......Yes! I love her little ears but once in awhile I wish I cropped them. I am just glad they both do the same thing and not straight up or one up and one down. I like even ears LOL!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

CUTENESS!! Awww puppy fever, what a pretty little girl!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

BullyDoc said:


> I think alot more research needs to be done before this can truly be proven. What about other breeds, for example?
> 
> Spaying at an early age (although 10 weeks is extreme) virtually eliminates mammary cancer and pyometra as the dog gets older. If you aren't [planning on breeding, the sooner the dog gets spayed, the better.
> 
> I am going to a reproductive conference in August. Will let you know if I hear any more research being done.


What age would you suggest spaying a female? Good points on the pyometra & mammary cancer. I went through pyometra with my cat & she had to have an emergency hysterectomy, her whitecell count was through the roof & almost died had she not! NOT FUN! & NOT CHEAP!


----------

